# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Generated Photos, Generated Media Inc., Keller, Texas, USA

## Airicist

generated.photos

youtube.com/channel/UCtOzLTC_0I52GNnmRbRKsmQ

twitter.com/generated_media

linkedin.com/company/generated-media

Tyler Lastovich

----------


## Airicist

100K AI Generated Faces

Published on Sep 18, 2019




> Free resource of 100k diverse faces generated by AI.
> 
> We have put together a free resource of 100k faces for you to use however you wish. But these aren't just normal faces. These images were produced completely by our artificial intelligence — none of these people are real!
> 
> We are currently working hard to train and refine our generative models toward our ultimate goal: creating a simple API that can produce infinite diversity. We are iterating fast, but things aren’t perfect quite yet. When you see a face that is a bit ‘off’, just give it some slack. ******?
> 
> We also know that the future can be unnerving at times. That is why we went above and beyond to assure personal safety in our systems. All of our training data was shot in-house and is fully model released. No images were pulled from stock media or scraped from the internet. This requires thousands of hours of labor, but in the end, we know it will be worth it!
> 
> These faces feature:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "100,000 free AI-generated headshots put stock photo companies on notice"
For all your royalty-free photo needs

by Jon Porter
September 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Generated Photos Platform

Apr 8, 2020




> The new platform, new faces, new styles. Meet Generated Photos, the most consistent AI-generated media available.
> 
> - Radically improved quality
> - Natural styling option
> - Transparent backgrounds
> - 2 million+ faces
> - Advanced filtering and sorting

----------


## Airicist

"AI-generated Faces to Spawn a Digital Army: Reallusion and Generated Photos launch a total solution for digital crowd generation"

December 1, 2020

Reallusion Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Synthetic humans: is the future of fashion fake?

Dec 16, 2020




> We have synthetic humans earning millions as influencers and models who are created by a computer. What’s driving this … and where’s it all going? To dig in, we’re chatting with Tyler Lastovich, who leads strategy at Generated Photos.
> 
> Generated Photos makes realistic faces via AI: generative adversarial networks.
> 
> They're growing incredibly fast, count most major gaming companies as their customers, and are talking to major social media outlets as well. The market right now is for synthetic models and characters, but in the future is probably as large as the world: avatars for all of us in augmented reality and virtual reality world.
> 
> We chat about the growth, the implications, the ethical considerations, and much, much more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "2.6 Million Fake Faces: AI Generated People Are The Future Of The Metaverse, Celebrity, And Perhaps ... All Of Us"

by John Koetsier
April 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"An AI Created 100,000 Full-Body Photos of People Who Don’t Exist"

by Mathew Growcoot
October 24, 2022

----------

